# Fluval roma 125 trim removal??



## masivemike (Jan 18, 2010)

This might sound a stupid question bit here goes. I want to put a luminaire light on the top of my roma 125 but it has the horrible black trim around the top... Can this be removed or is it structural? I have seen a video on you tube where a guy has removed the trim off a roma 200 but I have also found other posts where people have said its structual.

I don't want any accidents. 

Cheers


----------



## masivemike (Jan 18, 2010)

My marine fishtank,Fluval roma 240,T5's+2 boyu jad WG-310 protein skimmers! - YouTube this gut has removed to on a roma 240 and it seems fine.. What do you guys think?


----------

